# USMB @Mention EXCLUDE/INCLUDE Preferences



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)

_MENTION_​
The purpose of this thread is to give all of us a single place to add our names to whichever @Mention list we prefer to be on. The lists are as follows;



Please EXCLUDE me from all *MASS* @Mentions!


Please EXCLUDE me from all *INDIVIDUAL* @Mentions!


Please INCLUDE me in all *MASS* @Mentions!

The Rules are as follows.



Quote the previous post and add/edit your name in the appropriate list. 


Please put a comma and a space between your name and the previous one.


Do not use the @ sign before your name.


The last post is always the most up to date list.


If you start a new thread and want to use Mass @Mentions you must use the list from the last post in the thread. 


The onus is on the person creating the new thread to add the @ sign before the names on the INCLUDE list. (Replace comma-space with comma-space-@ in an off line editor is the quick and easy way to do it.)


This thread is intended purely keeping a current list of preferences when it comes to @Mentions. 


 Please note that this thread is the property of USMB and not the OP. 


No petty bickering or other off topic posts will be allowed.


 If you have a problem with another poster take it elsewhere.



Thank you for your cooperation and support.



> Please EXCLUDE me from all *MASS* @Mentions!
> 
> AquaAthena, Amelia, Gracie, Toro, Pogo, Sarah G, Gracie, Little-Acorn, NLT, Rat in the Hat, Amelia, Foxfyre, Dot Com, DriftingSand, BDBoop, Ernie S., rightwinger, Iceweasel, Ringel05, cereal_killer






> Please EXCLUDE me from all *INDIVIDUAL* @Mentions!
> 
> 
> AquaAthena, Ringel05





> Please INCLUDE me in all *MASS* @Mentions!
> 
> Derideo_Te, Mertex, Spoonman, Sherry, aaronleland, Wolfsister77, Luddly Neddite, RosieS, Wake, Statistikhengst, Ropey, Zander, shart_attack, pacer, Esmeralda, Howey, Jeremiah, Kondor3, pacer, drifter


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks great, Derideo!  Thanks for all the effort you put into this!  Very thoughtful of you!  - Jeri


----------



## Wake (Apr 27, 2014)

Agreed with Jeremiah. It's a good idea.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks good to me too.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)

The purpose of this @mention is simply to ask you to check and make sure that I entered you into right lists. Obviously you will be excluded in future so this should be the last time it happens if this concept actually works.

[edit] removed @mention list.

I will edit and remove this list after I have posted it so that there is no copy of this @mention in this thread.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 27, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Looks good to me too.



Yes, a good idea. If I should unintentionally include a member, please PM me, and give me a spanking. I only do the Mentions if I know the person doesn't object. I seldom do Mentions.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 27, 2014)

> Please EXCLUDE me from all MASS @Mentions!
> 
> AquaAthena, Amelia, Gracie, Toro, Pogo, Sarah G, Gracie, Little-Acorn, NLT, Rat in the Hat, Amelia, Foxfyre, Dot Com, DriftingSand, BDBoop, Ernie S., rightwinger, Iceweasel, Dot Com


...


----------



## pacer (Apr 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> > Please INCLUDE me in all *MASS* @Mentions!
> >
> > Derideo_Te, Mertex, Spoonman, Sherry, aaronleland, Wolfsister77, Luddly Neddite, RosieS, Wake, Statistikhengst, Ropey, Zander, shart_attack, pacer, Esmeralda, Howey, Jeremiah, Kondor3,


Include me.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)

> Please EXCLUDE me from all *MASS* @Mentions!
> 
> AquaAthena, Amelia, Gracie, Toro, Pogo, Sarah G, Gracie, Little-Acorn, NLT, Rat in the Hat, Amelia, Foxfyre, Dot Com, DriftingSand, BDBoop, Ernie S., rightwinger, Iceweasel,






> Please EXCLUDE me from all *INDIVIDUAL* @Mentions!
> 
> 
> AquaAthena,





> Please INCLUDE me in all *MASS* @Mentions!
> 
> Derideo_Te, Mertex, Spoonman, Sherry, aaronleland, Wolfsister77, Luddly Neddite, RosieS, Wake, Statistikhengst, Ropey, Zander, shart_attack, pacer, Esmeralda, Howey, Jeremiah, Kondor3, pacer,



Added pacer!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks good De.  Thanks.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 27, 2014)

I got the 'mention'... I'm fine with those, personally, for now, at least, so long as I don't start getting inundated with the things. As with anyone else, I reserve the right to change my mind, over time. ;-)


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 27, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good to me too.
> ...


AA, you can put me at the head of the spanking list.

however

I don't mind being mentioned alone or with a few others and summoned to threads that OP knows I would be interested in, but please exclude me from the huge lists.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

I got the mention. Worked fine.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2014)

> Please EXCLUDE me from all MASS @Mentions!
> 
> AquaAthena, Amelia, Gracie, Toro, Pogo, Sarah G, Gracie, Little-Acorn, NLT, Rat in the Hat, Amelia, Foxfyre, Dot Com, DriftingSand, BDBoop, Ernie S., rightwinger, Iceweasel, Ringel05





> Please EXCLUDE me from all INDIVIDUAL @Mentions!
> 
> 
> AquaAthena, Ringel05



........


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 27, 2014)

k....


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2014)

LOL, thanks DT.  I have mixed emotions about it and even the part I don't like I really don't care enough to make a big deal of it one way or the other.  Part of me doesn't want to take the time to investigate @mentions that don't involve me, and especially when they are quoted and requoted by others, but part of me doesn't want to get left out of something that might be of interest too.  But I'll leave it to your discretion what you think I really do need to see.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> _MENTION_​
> The purpose of this thread is to give all of us a single place to add our names to whichever @Mention list we prefer to be on. The lists are as follows;
> 
> 
> ...



You can include me


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> > Please EXCLUDE me from all *MASS* @Mentions!
> >
> > AquaAthena, Amelia, Gracie, Toro, Pogo, Sarah G, Gracie, Little-Acorn, NLT, Rat in the Hat, Amelia, Foxfyre, Dot Com, DriftingSand, BDBoop, Ernie S., rightwinger, Iceweasel, Ringel05
> 
> ...




Foxfyre excluded from Mass @Mentions, Drifter included ​


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> The purpose of this @mention is simply to ask you to check and make sure that I entered you into right lists. Obviously you will be excluded in future so this should be the last time it happens if this concept actually works.
> 
> [edit] removed @mention list.
> 
> I will edit and remove this list after I have posted it so that there is no copy of this @mention in this thread.


*Notice To All Posters*

You can mention Hossfly with the stipulation that he be mentioned in your *will.* Cash, checks and money orders accepted upon termination.


----------



## Howey (Apr 27, 2014)

w00t!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > The purpose of this @mention is simply to ask you to check and make sure that I entered you into right lists. Obviously you will be excluded in future so this should be the last time it happens if this concept actually works.
> ...




Hussy!!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 27, 2014)

> Please EXCLUDE me from all *MASS* @Mentions!
> 
> AquaAthena, Amelia, Gracie, Toro, Pogo, Sarah G, Gracie, Little-Acorn, NLT, Rat in the Hat, Amelia, Foxfyre, Dot Com, DriftingSand, BDBoop, Ernie S., rightwinger, Iceweasel, Ringel05, Synthaholic





> Please EXCLUDE me from all *INDIVIDUAL* @Mentions!
> 
> 
> AquaAthena, Ringel05, Synthaholic


....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, I just got a mention but I don't know what list I am on.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well, I just got a mention but I don't know what list I am on.



I'm sure you're on somebody's shit list, if that helps.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh. wait. I just sipped more coffe and I see a wee light begining to form over my head.

I am on the No Mass Mentions but individual personal level mention is ok. So...ok. I think I am on the right list.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I just got a mention but I don't know what list I am on.
> ...



I'm always on someone's shit list. As long as I am not shit ON, dude.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well, I just got a mention but I don't know what list I am on.



#3 on the exclude list, Gracie.



> Please EXCLUDE me from all MASS @Mentions!
> 
> AquaAthena, Amelia, *Gracie*,


----------



## Howey (Apr 27, 2014)

Awww Gracie! Cmon! I'm good with individual too btw.


----------



## Howey (Apr 27, 2014)

See if I was a bitch I would have made that [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION].


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)

Knock it off howey.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> The purpose of this @mention is simply to ask you to check and make sure that I entered you into right lists. Obviously you will be excluded in future so this should be the last time it happens if this concept actually works.
> 
> [edit] removed @mention list.
> 
> I will edit and remove this list after I have posted it so that there is no copy of this @mention in this thread.


BTW, I should mention that [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] would like to be mentioned in every post on USMB. He's too bashful to mention it himself.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 27, 2014)

Really?

I have no clue why my name is listed in "no mass mentions".  I've never made any such request.

All this angst over having mentions in one's notification box still strikes me as rather a bit silly.  Mention me, don't mention me, I really cannot find a reason to care either way.  I find my own posts to read; I'm not about to depend on mentions to lead me around. 

And on the other side of the coin, if I ever need to use the feature myself (I rarely ever do), I'm sure not coming in here to comb through a list of who doesn't want to be inconvenienced with the horrific trauma of having to read their own notifications.


Sorry ........... I simply cannot fathom why any of this matters.  If I don't want to be bothered with notifications --- I just don't go there.  What a concept.  This fake issue reminds me of the old joke, "Doc, it hurts when I do this" -- "Well -- don't do that!"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I just got a mention but I don't know what list I am on.
> ...



Synth, you been eatin the chips, eh?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Really?
> 
> I have no clue why my name is listed in "no mass mentions".  I've never made any such request.
> 
> ...




 [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]


I like that avi!!!  


Steeeeeeeee-rrrrrrrriiiiike!!!!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> _MENTION_​
> The purpose of this thread is to give all of us a single place to add our names to whichever @Mention list we prefer to be on. The lists are as follows;
> 
> 
> ...


Please include me in as well, Derideo. Thanks!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Really?
> ...



I cropped the caption, "The American National Game of Base Ball" as it was too small to be read in an avatar.  Variously dated 1853, 1866 or 1847, in Hoboken New Jersey.  It's fair to say Hoboken doesn't quite look like that today.

I've been reading a lot about the olden daze of the Game, and the old stadia.

@Nobodyinparticular


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




@Igotthemessage


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> > Please EXCLUDE me from all *MASS* @Mentions!
> >
> > AquaAthena, Amelia, Gracie, Toro, Pogo, Sarah G, Gracie, Little-Acorn, NLT, Rat in the Hat, Amelia, Foxfyre, Dot Com, DriftingSand, BDBoop, Ernie S., rightwinger, Iceweasel, Ringel05
> 
> ...




Jughead included.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> The purpose of this @mention is simply to ask you to check and make sure that I entered you into right lists. Obviously you will be excluded in future so this should be the last time it happens if this concept actually works.
> 
> [edit] removed @mention list.
> 
> I will edit and remove this list after I have posted it so that there is no copy of this @mention in this thread.



It worked. I got your "mention" but see that you deleted the list.  I rarely use it and the times I have it was to flag a particular individual rather than an entire list of folks.  I never get upset if I'm "mentioned."  If I'm not interested in the thread I'm being drawn to I simply move on.


----------



## Wake (Apr 27, 2014)

I'll likely write up another thread on some topic, and invite members to read it. Maybe writing one on something like carrots, and all of the interesting facts about them would be pretty interesting, too. I like selecting one thing and peeling back the layers until I've understood it better. For example I never knew onions were named after a Latin word for 'large pearl,' or that in Christian art the raspberry is the symbol for kindness. How does that sound?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 27, 2014)

I see that my name is already on the "Include" - and that's where I want it....so I guess I don't have to do anything more?


But, am I to understand that if I want to make a mass list I have to come to this thread and check to see who is on the "Exclude" list to make sure I don't include them?


----------



## pacer (Apr 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> > Please INCLUDE me in all *MASS* @Mentions!
> >
> > Derideo_Te, Mertex, Spoonman, Sherry, aaronleland, Wolfsister77, Luddly Neddite, RosieS, Wake, Statistikhengst, Ropey, Zander, shart_attack, pacer, Esmeralda, Howey, Jeremiah, Kondor3, pacer, drifter, Jughead,


Derideo, I am listed twice in the "include" list.  Does that mean I get two mentions?    Just kidding!  When I originally posted to include me, it was simply to "confirm" what you had already listed.  Please remove one of the pacers.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 27, 2014)

Wake said:


> I'll likely write up another thread on some topic, and invite members to read it. Maybe writing one on something like carrots, and all of the interesting facts about them would be pretty interesting, too. I like selecting one thing and peeling back the layers until I've understood it better. For example I never knew onions were named after a Latin word for 'large pearl,' or that in Christian art the raspberry is the symbol for kindness. How does that sound?



As long as you tell the unwashed about those "baby" carrots and the lathe....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)

pacer said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > > Please INCLUDE me in all *MASS* @Mentions!
> ...



No, you don't get 2 mentions. But I edited your 2nd name out. I was positive that I had you in there already and then just assumed that somehow you had gone missing. My eyes are not what they used to be!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I see that my name is already on the "Include" - and that's where I want it....so I guess I don't have to do anything more?
> 
> 
> But, am I to understand that if I want to make a mass list I have to come to this thread and check to see who is on the "Exclude" list to make sure I don't include them?



That was my point too.  It's called paralysis through analysis.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I see that my name is already on the "Include" - and that's where I want it....so I guess I don't have to do anything more?
> 
> 
> But, am I to understand that if I want to make a mass list I have to come to this thread and check to see who is on the "Exclude" list to make sure I don't include them?



Nope, just use the INCLUDE list. 

If you cut & paste that into notepad and do a find & replace on ", " (comma + space) with ", @" (comma + space + @) that converts the include list into @mentions of everyone who wants to be invited.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Apr 27, 2014)

Why do so many people want others to ignore things for them? Is it really that hard to ignore something you don't want to participate in? Maybe I should get together a list of all the people that don't like to be mentioned and add them to every post I make. Maybe they will figure out how to ignore the mentions if they get 36 a day. Better yet, maybe they will simply stop coming here.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 27, 2014)

For the record I am going to exercise the @mention button to whoever I want to @mention.

It's a discussion board, if you don't reply to the @mention that is your choice.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2014)

You can @ me all you like...


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't mind one bit being included in mass mentions.

The shart army is always in need of more recruits for the attack.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 27, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> You can @ me all you like...


Just stay bent over and close your eyes.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Really?
> 
> I have no clue why my name is listed in "no mass mentions".  I've never made any such request.
> 
> ...



I pretty much agree with this and think it is much ado about nothing.  For me, I just don't care one way or the other.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)

It's called being polite for those who don't like it.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 28, 2014)

Right now, I will opt into the INCLUDE list, but reserve the right to jump lists should this feature become more popular or abused.  Then you will hear from my legal team......


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 2, 2014)

Wake said:


> I'll likely write up another thread on some topic, and invite members to read it. Maybe writing one on something like carrots, and all of the interesting facts about them would be pretty interesting, too. I like selecting one thing and peeling back the layers until I've understood it better. For example I never knew onions were named after a Latin word for 'large pearl,' or that in Christian art the raspberry is the symbol for kindness. How does that sound?



Luckily, its easy to ignore the @mentions. 

Right, [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> > Please EXCLUDE me from all *MASS* @Mentions!
> >
> > AquaAthena, Amelia, Gracie, Toro, Pogo, Sarah G, Gracie, Little-Acorn, NLT, Rat in the Hat, Amelia, Foxfyre, Dot Com, DriftingSand, BDBoop, Ernie S., rightwinger, Iceweasel, Ringel05, cereal_killer, boedicca,
> 
> ...




Boedicca added to Exclude list!


----------



## boedicca (May 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > > Please EXCLUDE me from all *MASS* @Mentions!
> ...




Merci beaucoup!  What an excellent public service announcement!


----------



## Mojo2 (May 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> _MENTION_​
> The purpose of this thread is to give all of us a single place to add our names to whichever @Mention list we prefer to be on. The lists are as follows;
> 
> 
> ...




Please EXCLUDE me from all *MASS* @Mentions!
AquaAthena, Amelia, Gracie, Toro, Pogo, Sarah G, Gracie, Little-Acorn, NLT, Rat in the Hat, Amelia, Foxfyre, Dot Com, DriftingSand, BDBoop, Ernie S., rightwinger, Iceweasel, Ringel05, cereal_killer, Mojo2


----------



## strollingbones (May 24, 2014)

i would like to opt out of the mention system totally....i do this by not checking the mention tag....


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 24, 2014)

---



> Please INCLUDE me in all *MASS* @Mentions!
> 
> Derideo_Te, Mertex, Spoonman, Sherry, aaronleland, Wolfsister77, Luddly Neddite, RosieS, Wake, Statistikhengst, Ropey, Zander, shart_attack, pacer, Esmeralda, Howey, Jeremiah, Kondor3, pacer, drifter, Jughead,





> Please EXCLUDE me from all *INDIVIDUAL* @Mentions!
> 
> AquaAthena, Ringel05, strollingbones





> Please EXCLUDE me from all *MASS* @Mentions!
> 
> AquaAthena, Amelia, Gracie, Toro, Pogo, Sarah G, Gracie, Little-Acorn, NLT, Rat in the Hat, Amelia, Foxfyre, Dot Com, DriftingSand, BDBoop, Ernie S., rightwinger, Iceweasel, Ringel05, cereal_killer, Mojo2, strollingbones


----------



## Hossfly (May 24, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Boedicca added to Exclude list!
> ...


Don't mention it!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 6, 2014)

--


Derideo_Te said:


> > Please INCLUDE me in all *MASS* @Mentions!
> >
> > Derideo_Te, Mertex, Spoonman, Sherry, aaronleland, Wolfsister77, Luddly Neddite, RosieS, Wake, Statistikhengst, Ropey, Zander, shart_attack, pacer, Esmeralda, Howey, Jeremiah, Kondor3, pacer, drifter, Jughead,
> 
> ...


----------

